# Now do you sharpen the new NYX JEPs?



## Tyari (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi dolls!

I recently received an order of NYX products and it contained the jumbo eye pencils in new casing. I noticed that the case is plastic as opposed to wood like my other JEPs. I tried twisting the thing up but it won't go up. How the heck do I sharpen these things? Its completely plastic so a JEP sharpen won't work.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have them too, I melt them down into a pot, BUT you CAN sharpen then with a pencil sharpener, just make sure the sharpener is really sharp, it'll do the job(especially since you don't have to be too precise with the application of them).


----------



## Annelle (Jun 26, 2012)

you know I thought I was a goof because I couldn't figure out how to get the product out, because I thought it was plastic too.  I twisted the bottom until the bottom fell out, and realized it's just literally a cap at the end of the pen.  Finally somebody told me just to use a fat sharpener, and it works just fine.  It's actually still made of wood, not plastic.  I'm not sure why it looks/feels that way.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 26, 2012)

I hate plastic - one of my other jumbo pencils from another line is plastic and a PITA. One of the nice things about NYX Cosmetics being our sponsor here at MUT is that we know Toni and the rest of her staff so we can pass along the comments directly to her that the plastic casing makes it more difficult to sharpen the product and see what they recommend.


----------



## Tyari (Jun 26, 2012)

Good to know! Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate plastic - one of my other jumbo pencils from another line is plastic and a PITA. One of the nice things about NYX Cosmetics being our sponsor here at MUT is that we know Toni and the rest of her staff so we can pass along the comments directly to her that the plastic casing makes it more difficult to sharpen the product and see what they recommend.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 26, 2012)

now I'm 99% sure it's still wood, but I'll send an e-mail over just to be sure LOL

I need to follow up with the new Glam line and curved eyeliners that they talked to us about anyway.


----------



## Tyari (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome! I happened to have sent them an email just a bit ago. I'd love to know more about the new Glam line!



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> now I'm 99% sure it's still wood, but I'll send an e-mail over just to be sure LOL
> 
> I need to follow up with the new Glam line and curved eyeliners that they talked to us about anyway.


----------



## nkjm (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahaha I was wondering the same thing too when I first bought them! I thought I was dumb or something for not being able to figure out how to use it. I kept twisting at the bottom expecting it to go up.... Nice to know they're made of wood. I haven't had a need to sharpen it but hopefully a regular sharpener will work haha.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahaha I was wondering the same thing too when I first bought them! I thought I was dumb or something for not being able to figure out how to use it. I kept twisting at the bottom expecting it to go up.... Nice to know they're made of wood. I haven't had a need to sharpen it but hopefully a regular sharpener will work haha.


They don't fit into the normal pencil sized sharpeners, but if you have one of those sharpeners that has the "fat" size in it, you should do fine. Mine worked out easy enough in both of the fat sharpeners I have. lol yeah, you should have seen me when the bottom popped off, I was kind of like "oh no I broke it! ... wait a second...there's nothing in here besides the bottom the pencil! doh"


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 27, 2012)

NYX makes a sharpener to use with their jumbo pencils but at Sally's Beauty Supply they also have one that fits jumbo pencils and it's only 99 cents. One of the things I've done with my jumbo pencils from Wet 'n' Wild was to remove the opposite end of the pencil and use a ball point pen to push it out into a plastic container then break it up into the jar then finally use a hair dryer to melt it. Same thing with the NYX Jumbo pencils but I haven't done that to mine.


----------



## Tyari (Jun 27, 2012)

It's plastic not wood around the rim like my other, older JEPs so I definitely can't sharpen it... I don't know... I'll update when I hear back from NYX.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 27, 2012)

I can verify it's plastic.



612 Gold &amp; 607 Horse Raddish


----------



## hjc682 (Jun 27, 2012)

I was trying to find the NYX one at Ulta, but the SA recommended this one instead the big hole has a removable part, so you can sharpen even bigger pencils if need be. Even though it is plastic, it does sharpen. I think its a bit strange they didn't make it a twist up or even make it out of something not plastic.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 27, 2012)

I have to agree that it seems with the casing being plastic it would better if it was a twistable and while the plastic sharpens it does dull the blade of the sharpener faster.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 27, 2012)

from NYX:



> [SIZE=10pt]As far as the Jumbo Eye Pencils, nothing has been changed with the packaging, except for adding a casing around it for protection. The process of accessing more product is the same, which is to simply sharpen the product.[/SIZE]


----------



## Tyari (Jun 27, 2012)

My response from them was pretty much the same thing. I guess u can sharpen these things... weird. I agree, they should twist up/self sharpen. Would make it some much easier.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, that determines I won't buy 'em. If it's plastic, I expect it to be self-sharpening, don't like killing sharpeners w/plastic.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, that determines I won't buy 'em. If it's plastic, I expect it to be self-sharpening, don't like killing sharpeners w/plastic.


The JEP's I have look/feel like wood, and they said they didn't change anything besides add a protective coating (probably at the top which is why it's now white)

I doubt it's plastic.  Shave it once and it'll probably be regular wood.  If you're still unsure, pull off the cap that we all keep trying to twist lol.  It's unfinished underneath so you can tell it's wood.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 27, 2012)

Eh... maybe if I catch 'em on sale. The wondrous thing about the makeup world these days is that it IS easy to find other products, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 27, 2012)

Best time to get NYX is when ULTA has them on sale B1G1 40% or 50% off and use a $3.50 off $10 or $5 off $15 coupon.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Best time to get NYX is when ULTA has them on sale B1G1 40% or 50% off and use a $3.50 off $10 or $5 off $15 coupon.


 Or when my Albertson's has them on clearance for .99. YMMV.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 27, 2012)

Dang! Wish my Albertsons carried NYX.


----------



## Tyari (Jun 28, 2012)

I did end up pulling off the cap at the bottom and there's no wood to be seen anywhere. It's definitely plastic.



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The JEP's I have look/feel like wood, and they said they didn't change anything besides add a protective coating (probably at the top which is why it's now white)
> 
> I doubt it's plastic.  Shave it once and it'll probably be regular wood.  If you're still unsure, pull off the cap that we all keep trying to twist lol.  It's unfinished underneath so you can tell it's wood.


----------

